# Kiritsuke gyuto?



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 2, 2018)

I think this is a Kiritsuke gyuto style
I just traced out a design that I liked and here are the first two
blade lengths about 6 1/2" [165mm]

the first is 1095 with mustard patina, also first time differential hardening and first time with a radius bolster, the blade is 60 RC,
I need to radius the front bolster some more. Wenge and Koa

the second is Hitachi white steel laminated with stainless, frame handle with stag and maple, The frame is double silicon bronze with red liner. This build was sort of beyond my skill level and the handle took 2 full days. Too many pieces and fitting required.

comments and criticism welcome


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

Beautiful patina!!


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

How long do u leave the mustard on for?


----------



## McMan (May 8, 2018)

Neat idea to place the brass pins like that. Reminds me of 19th C. Sheffield 6-pin handles or US trade knives...


----------



## merlijny2k (May 9, 2018)

Wow man you have patience to keeo at that handle for so long!


----------

